

Whose time is worth more: Jason Calacanis' or Dharmesh Shah's? - brennanjp
http://blog.priceintelligently.com/blog/bid/171808/Study-Whose-time-is-worth-more-Jason-s-or-Dharmesh-s

======
JohnExley
Interesting study -- wonder if certain entrepreneurs would argue Dharmesh's
because he's more focused, so they'd 'spend more money' to get his time,
because he'll give them more attention?

Jason is involved in so many important projects, but not sure that makes his
time "more valuable".

I'd conclude Jason has much, much more influence, power, and ability to move
the needle. That said, pure substance -- I'm going with Dharmesh probably all
the way.

~~~
pccampbell
Interesting take. Personally, I would go them for different reasons.

------
jcap49
This is quite a neat comparison. Certainly some geographic bias. Speaking of
which - does your pricing software take into account such a bias? i.e. can you
parse out what people from different geographic regions are willing to pay
and, perhaps even more important, why?

------
peterox1
Interesting study - Dharmesh obviously has the edge on the east Coast. Curious
about how the results would look with folks out on the west coast.

------
pccampbell
Obviously a Boston bias, but cool to see the sensitivity amongst the group.

------
jackrmcdermott
awesome study, I always knew it was Dharmesh!

~~~
pccampbell
yea, he's the man lol...of course Jason would probably win out West.

~~~
dshah
No "probably" about it. Jason would win everywhere except Boston.

